# Official 2013 Open Thread



## rjcruiser (Jul 17, 2013)

Here's the rules.

Pick one golfer from each group below.

Total score at the end of the tourney.

Score is based on golfer's 4 day total.  Your guy wins...-5 to the total.  Your guy doesn't make the cut...double his 2 day score (unless the score is in negative numbers).

Keep your own score.

Prizes....bragging rights on Woody's 


TIER 1-

Kiradech APHIBARNRAT Thailand 
Thomas BJORN Denmark 
Jonas BLIXT Sweden 
Gregory BOURDY France 
Keegan BRADLEY USA 
Scott BROWN USA 
Mark BROWN New Zealand 
Angel CABRERA Argentina 
Rafael CABRERA-BELLO Spain 
Mark CALCAVECCHIA USA 
Bud CAULEY USA 
KJ CHOI Korea 
Stewart CINK USA 
Tim CLARK South Africa 
Darren CLARKE Northern Ireland 
George COETZEE South Africa 
Nicolas COLSAERTS Belgium 
Fred COUPLES USA 
Ben CURTIS USA 
Stephen DARTNALL Australia 
Brian DAVIS England 
Jason DAY Australia 
Eduardo DE LA RIVA Spain 
Graham DELAET Canada 
Luke DONALD England 
Jamie DONALDSON Wales 
Jason DUFNER USA 
Ken DUKE USA 
David DUVAL USA 
Ernie ELS South Africa 
Harris ENGLISH USA 

TIER 2

Sir Nick FALDO England 
Niclas FASTH Sweden 
Gonzalo FERNANDEZ-CASTANO Spain 
Oliver FISHER England 
Matthew FITZPATRICK (A) England 
Oscar FLOREN Sweden 
Grant FORREST (A) Scotland 
Rickie FOWLER USA 
Steven FOX (A) USA 
Marcus FRASER Australia 
Hiroyuki FUJITA Japan 
Jim FURYK USA 
Stephen GALLACHER Scotland 
Sergio GARCIA Spain 
Robert GARRIGUS USA 
Lucas GLOVER USA 
Tano GOYA Argentina 
Branden GRACE South Africa 
Luke GUTHRIE USA 
Bill HAAS USA 
Todd HAMILTON USA 
Peter HANSON Sweden 
Justin HARDING South Africa 
Padraig HARRINGTON Republic of Ireland 
Tyrrell HATTON England 
Russell HENLEY USA 
Billy HORSCHEL USA 
John HUH USA 
Mikko ILONEN Finland 
Makoto INOUE Japan 
Fredrik JACOBSON Sweden 

TIER 3

Thongchai JAIDEE Thailand 
Scott JAMIESON Scotland 
Steven JEFFRESS Australia 
Miguel Angel JIMENEZ Spain 
Zach JOHNSON USA 
Dustin JOHNSON USA 
Brendan JONES Australia 
Shiv KAPUR India 
Robert KARLSSON Sweden 
Shingo KATAYAMA Japan 
Martin KAYMER Germany 
KT KIM Korea 
Hyung-Sung KIM Korea 
Satoshi KODAIRA Japan 
Brooks KOEPKA USA 
Kenichi KUBOYA Japan 
Matt KUCHAR USA 
Martin LAIRD Scotland 
Paul LAWRIE Scotland 
Tom LEHMAN USA 
Marc LEISHMAN Australia 
Justin LEONARD USA 
Darryn LLOYD South Africa 
Shane LOWRY Republic of Ireland 
Sandy LYLE Scotland 
David LYNN England 
Hunter MAHAN USA 
Matteo MANASSERO Italy 
Daisuke MARUYAMA Japan 
Hideki MATSUYAMA Japan 
Gareth MAYBIN Northern Ireland 

TIER 4

Graeme MCDOWELL Northern Ireland 
Richard MCEVOY England 
Rory MCILROY Northern Ireland 
Phil MICKELSON USA 
Francesco MOLINARI Italy 
Ryan MOORE USA 
Jimmy MULLEN (A) England 
George MURRAY Scotland 
Alexander NOREN Sweden 
Geoff OGILVY Australia 
Thorbjorn OLESEN Denmark 
Mark O'MEARA USA 
Louis OOSTHUIZEN South Africa 
Carl PETTERSSON Sweden 
Scott PIERCY USA 
D A POINTS USA 
Garrick PORTEOUS (A) England 
Ian POULTER England 
Rhys PUGH (A) Wales 
Alvaro QUIROS Spain 
Richie RAMSAY Scotland 
Justin ROSE England 
Brett RUMFORD Australia 
Lloyd SALTMAN Scotland 
Charl SCHWARTZEL South Africa 
Adam SCOTT Australia 
John SENDEN Australia 
Peter SENIOR Australia 
Marcel SIEM Germany 
Webb SIMPSON USA 
Vijay SINGH Fiji 

TIER 5

Brandt SNEDEKER USA 
Jordan SPIETH USA 
Scott STALLINGS USA 
Kyle STANLEY USA 
Henrik STENSON Sweden 
Richard STERNE South Africa 
Ben STOW (A) England 
Kevin STREELMAN USA 
Toru TANIGUCHI Japan 
Josh TEATER USA 
Michael THOMPSON USA 
Steven TILEY England 
Bo VAN PELT USA 
Camilo VILLEGAS 
John WADE 
Johnson WAGNER
Jimmy WALKER 
Marc WARREN 
Nick WATNEY 
Tom WATSON 
Bubba WATSON 
Boo WEEKLEY 
Lee WESTWOOD 
Bernd WIESBERGER 
Danny WILLETT 
Thaworn WIRATCHANT 
Chris WOOD 
Tiger WOODS 
Gareth WRIGHT 
Ashun WU 
YE YANG 



ps....Tiger Woods sucks


----------



## rjcruiser (Jul 17, 2013)

Going with some international flair this time....with the exception of Mickleson and Sneds....almost went Stenson....but I'm hoping Sneds can redeem himself from last year.


TIER 1-

Nicolas COLSAERTS Belgium 

TIER 2

Branden GRACE South Africa 

TIER 3

Martin LAIRD Scotland 

TIER 4

Phil MICKELSON USA 

TIER 5

Brandt SNEDEKER USA 



ps....Tiger Woods sucks:love


----------



## David Parker (Jul 17, 2013)

1. Dufner
2. Furyk
3. Kuchar
4. Mickelson
5. Snedeker

USA FTW!!!


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 17, 2013)

Jason Day
Brandon Grace
Matt Kuchar
Phil Mickelson
Boo Weekly


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 17, 2013)

1. Luke Donald

2. Gonzalo Fernandez-Castano

3. Matt Kuchar

4. Phil

5. Jordan Spieth

ps..... Tiger Woods sucks


Thanks for throwing this up RJ. 

pss.... Tiger Woods sucks


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 17, 2013)

T1- Dufner
T2- Castano
T3- Kaymer
T4- Oosthuizen
T5- Stenson


----------



## David Parker (Jul 17, 2013)

Side action:  What is Nick Faldo's fate in Muirfield?

A- Miss Cut
B- Withdraw
C- DQ


----------



## rjcruiser (Jul 17, 2013)

David Parker said:


> Side action:  What is Nick Faldo's fate in Muirfield?
> 
> A- Miss Cut
> B- Withdraw
> C- DQ





I'm going to play nice and say "A"


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 17, 2013)

David Parker said:


> Side action:  What is Nick Faldo's fate in Muirfield?
> 
> A- Miss Cut
> B- Withdraw
> C- DQ



Sir Nick FALDO England 

And I'm gonna say C, for having sir in front of his name.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 17, 2013)

Jason Day
Paddy Harrington
Matt Kuchar
Adam Scott
Tiger Woods


Also, I started a group on ESPN.com.  In this challenge you pick 4 players, who all have a "value" like a salary, based on their world ranking.  Everyone has the same payroll.

Get in the action now:
http://games.espn.go.com/best-ball-...euser=MjgwNjk4MTc=&ex_cid=invite-email-majors

On mobile:
http://games.espn.go.com/best-ball-...euser=MjgwNjk4MTc=&ex_cid=invite-email-majors

Group: Woody's Open Championship
Password: tigerrules


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa (Jul 17, 2013)

Els
Harrington
Dustin Johnson
Adam Scott
Tiger


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 17, 2013)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Jason Day
> Paddy Harrington
> Matt Kuchar
> Adam Scott
> ...



I joined, I hope I did it correctly. 

edit: My name is not showing up on the list.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 17, 2013)

TIER 1

Jason DAY Australia 


TIER 2

Jim FURYK USA 


TIER 3

Hunter MAHAN USA 


TIER 4

Justin ROSE England 


TIER 5

Tiger WOODS 



ps....Tiger Woods is the greatest golfer to ever play the game.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 17, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I joined, I hope I did it correctly.
> 
> edit: My name is not showing up on the list.



Try joining again.  It was, by default, locked so I went and unlocked it so it should work.


----------



## Jeetdawg (Jul 17, 2013)

Luke Donald
Padraig Harrington
Hunter Mahan
Charl Schwartzel
Lee Westwood


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 17, 2013)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Jason Day
> Paddy Harrington
> Matt Kuchar
> Adam Scott
> ...



I'm in. Looks like just me and you. Good luck!


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 18, 2013)

Z Johnson -5 through 7 holes.  I had to make sure nobody had him.


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 18, 2013)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Try joining again.  It was, by default, locked so I went and unlocked it so it should work.


I was able to join, I picked my team yesterday though.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jul 18, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> Z Johnson -5 through 7 holes.  I had to make sure nobody had him.



Wowza...guess he's upset about that bogie on 18 this past Sunday


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 18, 2013)

Here's a crazy stat, Bud Cauley leads the tournament with 7 birdies...and shot a 74!


----------



## David Parker (Jul 18, 2013)

good luck yall


----------



## rjcruiser (Jul 18, 2013)

ugh...Charl Swartzel just busted a 6 iron.

I understand frustration....maybe a bit of a slam...but to throw the club like that...not good.  And to hear ESPN condone the behavior.  Not cool.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 18, 2013)

rjcruiser said:


> ugh...Charl Swartzel just busted a 6 iron.
> 
> .



One of my picks just blew a tire and WD.  Thanks a lot, Louis!


----------



## rjcruiser (Jul 18, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> One of my picks just blew a tire and WD.  Thanks a lot, Louis!



uh oh.....i didn't put anything for WD in the rules.

Not sure what is fair...but probably anything we do will take you out of the running.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 18, 2013)

Well, safe to say Oosty will definitely MC...

Course is playing really difficult.  Borderline, imo.

I like for a course to reward good shots and reward well-executed risks.  I like for it to severely punish poorly-executed risky shots.  Just not sure Merion or Muirfield did/are doing that.  There were some pretty decent shots today that ended up being in terrible positions.

PS... the above reason is why I think Augusta National and St. Andrews are the greatest courses in the world.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 19, 2013)

Crossing fingers the cut will be +6 so all my guys will be in.  But Tiger is the only one really in it.  I guess Adam has a puncher's chance heading into the weekend.


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa (Jul 19, 2013)

well looks like all mine will make cut thats better than i expected.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jul 22, 2013)

rjcruiser said:


> Going with some international flair this time....with the exception of Mickleson and Sneds....almost went Stenson....but I'm hoping Sneds can redeem himself from last year.
> 
> 
> TIER 1-
> ...



Looks like I came up to +42 with -5 for picking the winner. Total of +37.

Anybody else?


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 22, 2013)

28 + a WD


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 22, 2013)

+29 total for me.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 22, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Jason DAY Australia +9
> 
> Jim FURYK USA cut (+10)
> 
> ...




54


----------



## David Parker (Jul 22, 2013)

Check my math.


I believe I'm home with     22


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 22, 2013)

David Parker said:


> Check my math.
> 
> 
> I believe I'm home with     22



1. Dufner  +8
2. Furyk  +20 (MC +10 x 2 = 20)
3. Kuchar +6
4. Mickelson -3 (-5 since he won = -8)
5. Snedeker +4

8+20+6-8+4 = 30


----------



## David Parker (Jul 22, 2013)

thanks for catching that.


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa (Jul 22, 2013)

31 for me


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 22, 2013)

+39 for me.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 22, 2013)

32. Enjoyed it guys!


----------



## David Parker (Jul 23, 2013)

Congrats to the winner


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 23, 2013)

David Parker said:


> Congrats to the winner



Did Doc win?


----------



## David Parker (Jul 23, 2013)

feels like it


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 23, 2013)

I'd like to thank my family...


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 23, 2013)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I'd like to thank my family...



was anyone waiting to hug you when you walked away from your computer?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 23, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> was anyone waiting to hug you when you walked away from your computer?



you know, I almost didn't make any picks because I flew home to watch my dog graduate from obedience class...


----------



## David Parker (Jul 23, 2013)

I was using PED's when I made my picks.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 23, 2013)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> you know, I almost didn't make any picks because I flew home to watch my dog graduate from obedience class...



FIKJAM...the K is for kind.


----------

